# Sata power cable for Rainbow 5P RGB controller - HELP!



## LesleyP (Jan 31, 2013)

Hi all,

I have been asked to look at a gaming PC which has a Rainbow 5P RGB controller installed, however the sata power cable has broken. 

I've been looking everywhere for a replacement, but can't seem to find one. I've also looked into replacing the controller completely, but the RGB fans are 5-pin and pretty much all of the controllers I've looked at are 6-pin.

I've attached a couple of pictures of the controller (the damaged cable is the red one in the photo). If anyone knows where I could purchase a replacement cable, or find a controller which supports the 5-pin fans, I would be so very grateful!

If you need any more info please just let me know.

Thank you


----------



## Atheist Antichrist (Jun 22, 2021)

Is this what you're looking for? I'm a little fuzzy on what exactly you're looking for...
I found this on Amazon It's a 5 pin to 15 pin SATA power cable


----------



## LesleyP (Jan 31, 2013)

Thank you for replying  Unfortunately it wasn't the cable I was looking for - but decided to just replace the fans and controller instead.


----------

